# Question about an entry on k9data



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice work and congratulations on all of your dogs’ titles. 

I may be wrong, but I think most people already assume that titles in companion events are owner trained and handled for the most part. Sometimes a friend might help run a dog for whatever reason. I haven’t seen pro handlers running a bunch of client dogs at obedience/rally trials (no experience with agility). Performance events such as hunt and field are a little different, especially with more advanced titles. 

But I think you can add whatever you like to your own dogs’ page as long as it’s truthful.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If you want to put this info on their pages, you might add it to the honorifics line. But I agree w Vhuynh2, most people do the performance themselves.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank you! Every leg and every title has been a challenge with my girl! (Except tricks, it’s her favorite) I wouldn’t trade her for the world. I’ve learned a lot with her. She is trialing in open in obedience and novice in agility. My boy has been great so far. I’m working on CDX with him and doing some trialing at the CD level. He loves obedience so much we’ve been concentrating on that for now. 

I was asking because I know people who do have others train and trial agility and field. No big deal. I don’t know how common it really is. I was just curious and I don’t want to look stupid.


----------

